# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Ierosinājums par lapas izkārtojumu

## Texx

Jautājums vairāk Vinchi. Vai nebūtu iespējams, ka tiktu parādītas vismaz 10 jaunākās foruma tēmas? Varbūt to sarakstu varētu rādīt kādā no malām, labajā vai kreisajā ekrāna pusē, jo vidū vairāk iespiest nevarēs bez fonta lieluma maiņas.

----------


## Mairis

search.php?search_id=newposts

----------


## Vinchi

Principā pēdējie 5 jaunākie temati parādās www.elfa.lv
Bet varu padomāt arī par ideju izvietot forumā kādā vietā info ar jaunākiem tematiem.

----------

